# [UPDATED] S-OFF is (almost)here courtesy of AlphaRevX



## tes5884

Agrabren tweeted earlier today that development on fre3dom has been stopped, Because AlphaRevX has managed to get S-OFF.

EDIT: Sorry for the late update, it's


HTML:


[URL="http://revolutionary.io"][/URL]


----------



## ch1naski

It's here! Not five minutes after I get off the phone with sprint to haggle my way into an early upgrade so I can get a 3d, bam! S-off! Woot!


----------

